# Bird House Painting



## misslinda (Apr 6, 2005)

This year I thought I'd like to plant some bird house gourds.... then paint them....then hang in a few of our trees. But I have no idea as to what kind of paint I should use. Does anyone know what kind of paint I should use? Also any helpful info would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just use acrylic paints, and varnish the whole thing to protect from the weather. 

I would think house paint would work pretty well, too.

You know you can woodburn gourds, too. Makes for some really interesting detail work. like maybe creating shutters, or detailed leaves or words.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Painting tips from Amish Gourds..................................
http://www.amishgourds.com/site/1278922/page/456699


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

One-stroke-painting makes a very nice enamel paint now that goes on like acrylic and comes in little bottles (there's other brands too, also good). I like to buy little wooden decor (little guitar, trees, flowers, animals) and glue them on too, but use a water-proof glue or they fall right off. No matter what I use, weather eventually takes it's toll on the paint, the birdhouse, and the decor, but what the hay, that way I just replace it and don't have to clean it out every year! At Michaels those unfinished wooden birdhouses frequently go on sale really cheap, cheaper than the wood in them---watch them. All birdhouses make excellent gifts---people never have too many and one size fits all!


----------



## CrawfishPie (Nov 7, 2005)

When you are NOT a painter, here is an alternative to painting your birdhouse gourd that I have used with success. I buy the colorful dinner napkins that are on sale and tear them to whatever size you like and apply them to a smooth/cleaned gourd that has had the correct size hole drilled for the entrance way, the 5-6 little drainage holes in the bottom and one additional hole where the perch will be added later. I use decopauge glue that i get at walmart in their crafts section. You can either spray paint a base color or just use the napkin pieces for your base. I have also used the patterened tissue paper. Allow for your glue to dry several days then spray with a couple of coats of polyurethene to preserve it. I buy the unfinished wooden beads, also from walmart or hobby lobby, and paint them in contrasting colors and add these to the wire that will be used to hang the birdhouse. Add a broken dowel stick for your perch and you've got a pretty darned good looking bird house! Good luck, have FUN and I'd love to see some of you final product!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I always thought you had to let them dry for a year....
can anyone tell me if that is right or wrong???
tell us,,,,,:sing: how do some of you dry them? decorate them ???


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

I have also heard to wait for a year before doing anything with them. I am planting a few this year so I am interested in learning about how others decorate them too. I'm sure a google search will give me a lot to absorb but it's nice to hear firsthand experiences.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Rather ridiculously, I did a project with 9 10 year old cub scouts. We used gourds that I had dried a year. About 1 in five did NOT survive the hole drilling, but then, 10 year old boys were doing it! We used craft paint and it held up well for several years (almost as long as the goards). We did Native American designs and the boys has a blast. 
I used a clear coat polyeurathane over the top (spray type).


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

After they are completely dry - about 4-6 months in my experience, soak them in a tub of water and scrape them with an old butter knife (not serrated - this leaves scratches) to get the skin off. Then scrub with a green scrubby thing until the whole surface feels smooth. You can feel any skin you missed because it feels slippery. I let them dry again for a day or two and then I'm ready to decorate. This is a great late winter project when you're stuck in the house. 

You should wear rubber gloves when working with them, at least until you find out if you're allergic. It's also a very good idea to wear a mask and eye protection when cutting holes. You don't want the dust in your eyes and lungs. 

I sometimes use a dremel tool to carve designs but only on the ones with thicker skin. I've lost a few by dremeling right though! You can use stensils to make designs or draw them free-hand. 

I use acrylic paints and give them 2-3 coats of clear polyurethane or whatever you call that stuff  

I've got two on my porch that the house wrens are nesting in for the second year.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the info on gourds  I think some of the gourd projects I've seen are so lovely...something about that natural shape...

Sure wish it would dry up enough to put seeds in the ground here. I'm just itching to try out some gourd things....looks like it might have to wait until next year tho. sheesh. 100" of snow after 20" of rain last august. and now a rainy spring.


----------

